# 

## STALKER

?
  .

----------


## Waldemar

...  ,  ,  ... 100    256... 150  512...   ...     .      ...

----------


## STALKER

> ...  ,  ,  ... 100    256... 150  512...   ...     .      ...

    !

----------


## admin

> !

    ?

----------


## rust

http://www.kot.poltava.ua
, 
  ,    ...
    1998    ... 
  ...     .

----------


## STALKER

> ?

  
36  ( )  /

----------


## V00D00People

> 36  ( )  /

     36  _ ??   

> http://www.kot.poltava.ua
> , 
>   ,    ...
>     1998    ... 
>   ...     .

  
  - ?:)

----------


## STALKER

> 36  _ ??    
>   - ?:)

  ,  500 !

----------


## Waldemar

,      ...   ,   500    ....   ...

----------


## STALKER

> ,      ...   ,   500    ....   ...

                !

----------


## V00D00People

STALKER ,     "-"      500 ,    ""! 
   :)

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> !

   STALKER       ,     , ..     .

----------


## STALKER

500   36     1400(!!!).

----------


## admin

> 500   36     1400(!!!).

    ?
   :
  128 Home (128Kbps/32Kbps) - 80,00 /
  256 Home (256Kbps/64Kbps) - 100,00 /
  512 Home (512Kbps/128Kbps) - 150,00 / 
 ""  ""  .

----------


## STALKER

> ?
>    :
>   128 Home (128Kbps/32Kbps) - 80,00 /
>   256 Home (256Kbps/64Kbps) - 100,00 /
>   512 Home (512Kbps/128Kbps) - 150,00 / 
>  ""  ""  .

   128,256,512    !!!

----------


## Def

> 128,256,512    !!!

      512,  ???     ?    .

----------


## V00D00People

128   ,     500  !?!?!  16   !       !

----------


## STALKER

!  !    500   .

----------


## admin

1 ,       ? 
500        .

----------


## STALKER



----------


## Lesch

> 

       ""   500     ?  :))

----------


## STALKER

500 !      !

----------


## MerzaFka

> 500 !      !

  )))))       ?   500)))
    15      ...
      ...       ...

----------


## STALKER

P.S      !!!        !!!

----------


## Lesch

...

----------


## STALKER

> ...

   
.                .

----------


## konstantinvoskr



----------

> !

        .
          60-70 .        .!!!

----------


## Waldemar

> .!!!

  +1....  !

----------


## Mary(intel)

,   .  100 .
  -! 
    100 .  !  !!

----------


## persol



----------

